# 3rd Annual Swap Meet and Old School Bike Show/ March 23rd 2013/ Greenville Michigan



## Stingman (Jan 15, 2013)

Saturday March 23rd from 8:30AM- 1:00PM will be the third annual Swap meet and bike show at the Thrifty Acres Indoor BMX track in Greenville Michigan. The show is open to any kind of bicycle enthusiast, (BMX,mountain bikes, road bikes, vintage, antique, etc).


Swap spaces are just $15.00 and $5 per table rental.

Show bikes are open to any kind of bike and are just $5.00 per entry. Prizes for 1st, 2nd, 3rd place.

Huge BMX state qualify race at 1:00pm! Great BMX action!


Email Ryan at martini.ryan4@gmail.com for more information! Hope to see you there!


----------

